# itmakes me cross when people judge ferrets



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

when they have never been near one had a guy drop f a heater for the ferret room and he was like eww their disgusting arnt they smelly and dangerous


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

They are smelly. I kept 15 males at one point, I can still smell them from time to time, even though they have long been at rainbow bridge.

People view animals differently, most believe rats are dirty, they are infact very clean. 

In the wrong hands ferrets can be dangerous, they are very strong. Ratting and rabbiting instincts make them very very talented at fast kills. 

A friend of mine refused to go into our ferret room because she believed they would bite her, even though none of mine had ever bitten. The second she came into the ferret room all 15 ran at her, why? Because they can tell your scared and they are super nosy.


----------



## Nancy23 (Feb 7, 2012)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> when they have never been near one had a guy drop f a heater for the ferret room and he was like eww their disgusting arnt they smelly and dangerous


What a rude thing to say to you! i dont have ferrets but they look realy cute


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

guess they can be kinda smelly lol but mine were just bathed yesterday and for once they hadn't poohed everywhere 
just dont like it when people dont even give them a chance!!

and wow thats alot of ferrets lol two are a handful!!!


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

my friends all love my ferrets, i'm starting to wonder who's more curious the ferrets or my friends. but yeah they do smell. it's why i choose to keep them outdoors, that and only two or our dogs get on with the ferrets. i wouldn't trust any of the others anywhere near the ferrets especially the dalmatians. but i agree people are too quick to judge but i think its the same with all animals and all types of people. everyone judges everything, just don't even take any thought over it, it's their biases not your own.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

they do have a smell to them but as you know it can be vastly reduced by keeping them clean. Ferrets are lovely animals most of the time its peoples ignorance why they make such comments


----------



## wraig ffured (Mar 29, 2012)

Gotta agree, they are a tad whiffy! I suppose it's a lot more noticable to people who aren't fert-mad like us, I can smell them...but it doesn't make me retch of recoil in horror! lol probably just as well really!!!

My entire male, Bobbin (who is only entire for one more week thank god!) is particularly whiffy right now, but that's for obvious reasons!! 

What upsets me more is that daft stereotype which stems back to the 18th/19th century of northern country folk keeping them for rabbitting & them being vicious...*sigh*...then you get people saying "oh my god they're so vicious - they bite and wont let go until their teeth meet"...now THAT is ignorance!!! 

Luckily though, there are people like us on hand to educate them!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

lol when i take my two...soon to be three hopefully out i nearly always end up giving a talk on what amazing creatures they are  i also point out theat they need a lot of time and attention so only get one if you have the time and money to dedicate to them


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I cleaned the ferrets out where I volunteer the other day & even though they had poop in their litter trays I honestly didn't find them particularly smelly (I quite like that sort of honeyish smell they have, perhaps I'm just peculiar!).


----------



## wraig ffured (Mar 29, 2012)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> lol when i take my two...soon to be three hopefully out i nearly always end up giving a talk on what amazing creatures they are  i also point out theat they need a lot of time and attention so only get one if you have the time and money to dedicate to them


Totally. I'm telling you, "along came polly' & Paris Hilton (shudder) have a LOT to answer for making ferrets "fashionable" and faddy. Too many people are quick to go out and get one thinking they're cute and quirky (which of course they are) but then when the kits get bigger and start biting....well, thats when we see them all in rescues or ignorant people getting males & females and leaving them un-neutered and then ending up with unplanned babies, worse so if the jill & the hob are brother & sister - my Bobbin is such a result


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

not really on the subject....but my new addition woody has started sleeping with my other two  they look so cute when their all snuggled up together 

now all i need to do is teach him not to chew the heater wire.....not to tip up the water bowl ( currently have the pestle and mortar sitting in it but the little bugger can still move it) and somehow teach him that feet are not play things and hanging off the end of my toe is not funny........


----------



## wraig ffured (Mar 29, 2012)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> ....not to tip up the water bowl ( currently have the pestle and mortar sitting in it but the little bugger can still move it) and somehow teach him that feet are not play things and hanging off the end of my toe is not funny........


Haha! Good luck with that - by any chance is he your poley? Only reason I ask is because my Flloyd is a hybrid and I swear his sole purpose in life is to upturn food & water dishes!!! Gotta love em though! :001_wub:


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

yeah his my little polecat  :001_wub: my friend came over to see him today and he literally grabbed the end f her sock and ran off with it!! i couldnt work out whether to laugh or hide 

his getting better with the water bowl now the pestle and mortar is still on it but he has not moved it in about a week so progress


----------



## itsstacey (Jun 12, 2012)

I must admit, my hob got really bad during his mating season, but as i wasnt going to hreed my fuzzies, i got him castrated. The smell was the first thing to go! his coat wasnt oily and he wasnt aggressive. they're like any other animal, they have buttheir own destinctive smell. as long as they are kept clean, then you wont notice. i have 3 of them running around the house, and you cant smell them at all


----------



## ebonymagic (Jun 18, 2010)

I have always loved ferrets, if I didn't have a dog, cat and 2 kids already, I'd have one or two.

There are a couple of girls, who live not far from me, they have 2 ferrets and we quite often see them taking them for a walk.


----------

